# Work in UAE



## Sunni3204 (Jun 5, 2015)

Hello Everyone,

My name is Ashish and I am a Mechanical Engineer with 7 years of experience. 
I have been living in USA for the last 8 years and plan to move to UAE to be closer to my family. I am looking for a job in UAE and would appreciate if you guys living out there can help me with the answers for the questions I have. Here goes:

1.	Where do I start from? As in should I look for companies in UAE and apply on their website directly or should I look for consultancies/recruiters?
2.	What salary should I be expecting, since many companies ask for a salary expectation?
3.	Is it common for the employers asking for passport copies or some kind of identification even before an interview is offered?
4.	Do companies keep the passport once you start working with them? (Heard from a few friends)

I would appreciate if expats can share their experience as in how you landed a job in UAE or if you can guys share the links, if this has already been discussed before.
Your help is highly appreciated.
I look forward to hearing from you guys out there.

Cheers!
Ashish

P.S. : Any suggestions are more than welcome!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

I would suggest looking in the Dubai section of the forum which is more active and has answers to all your questions. Esp. refer to the "sticky" threads at the top of the thread list in the Dubai forum which, amongst others, includes a how to find a job in Dubai/UAE thread
Dubai Expat Forum for Expats Living in Dubai - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad

Employers should not ask for a passport copy before interviews. After you get the job, it is illegal for the employer to keep your passport.


----------



## Sunni3204 (Jun 5, 2015)

Thanks for your reply rsinner. That surely helps.
I have been applying for almost a month now and no calls as of yet.
Here are a few more questions that have come up since I have started applying:
1. how long does the employer take to get back after you had applied for a job.
2. Say I get a call from a company, is skype interview an option (as in are company's open for a skype interview), since it will be difficult for me to fly to UAE (not many vacation days left)

Also, please feel free to give any suggestions on how to land a job. I know there is no one way to land a job as mentioned in the thread you posted above and I have been trying every possible way to land myself a job, but would like to hear from you expats out there (how you landed a job). I guess hearing from you guys will keep me motivated, that there is light at the end of the tunnel 

Thanks again for reading my post and sharing your views! 

Cheers!
Ashish


----------

